# Some photos from our sanctuary



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A photographer asked my boss if she could come and take some photographs at our wildlife sanctuary. It took her an hour of sitting to get that shot of the wild rat alone!

Enjoy!

the sanctuary - a set on Flickr


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pics are fabulous.I've just taken 250 frozen mice over to our wildlife hospital,they have 7 owls and a kestrel in at the moment.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wish we only had that amount! :sad:


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

feorag said:


> A photographer asked my boss if she could come and take some photographs at our wildlife sanctuary. It took her an hour of sitting to get that shot of the wild rat alone!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> the sanctuary - a set on Flickr


Lovely pictures! :no1: really like the pictures of the Owls 

Thanks

James


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

yes shame you are not closer,tis my pleasure to lighten the burden of rescue and not waste life .


----------

